# Piers Morgan Entertainment



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

This is definitely entertainment. It's an "interview" between Piers Morgan and the guy behind the petition to deport Piers over his views on Gun Control and taking away our 2nd amendment rights. Piers is a doucher. I definitely side with the guy yelling at Piers, although I think he is coming across a little too strong here, hahaha!

Part 2 of the video really got me laughing when he was talking in a British accent. Again, this is pure entertainment, haha!

Here's the article with the first part of the video interview towards the bottom:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/alex-jones-piers-morgan-video-140201992.html

And here's a link to the 2nd part of the interview:

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2013/01/08/pmt-jones-deport-piers-debate-part-1.cnn&hpt=hp_tvvideo#/video/bestoftv/2013/01/08/pmt-deport-piers-debate-part-2.cnn


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw this earlier today. His name is Alex Jones I believe and he does a radio show and I think he has been on the History Channel. There is no doubt in Morgans mind how Jones feels about him. It was funny to watch!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Every liberal, want to be someone important, now has an agenda for gun control and the abolishment of the 2nd Amendment. What scares me more than that right now is the idiot (New York Democratic Rep. Jose Serrano) that wants the 22nd Amendment repeled from the Constitution.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I try to keep my political views off the forum but that interview was funny. I like how he basiclly told him that we don't need red coats telling us how to run our country and to go home and face the charges for the phone scandal.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

alclark2 said:


> I try to keep my political views off the forum but that interview was funny. I like how he basiclly told him that we don't need red coats telling us how to run our country and to go home and face the charges for the phone scandal.


alclark2,

Haha, I'm the same. I don't care for politics at all, which is why I titled the thread "Entertainment". It really isn't a video that is going to sway either side of the debate to the other persons arguement, as Piers is an idiot, and Alex was ranting in excess (in my opinion). This was simply pure entertainment and fun to watch. Haha!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Such a shame. I followed Jones for many years and even lived right down the road from him in Austin. He's just gone overboard though. Another terrible spokesman for the 2nd Amendment who would serve us better if he just shut his mouth and stayed out of the limelight. I wish uncle ted would do the same... lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They sure could use the platform they have to be pro gun and be pro active with out trying to cram it the throats of those who are on the fence. You can be passionate without being forceful! Just my thoughts.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It apiers that Alex's Got Talent. But unfortunetly, he's also got a hot head. I hope I'm not the only one who seen the way Morgan skirted the violent crime rate in England. Same tactic you see here in the US. Just so everybody knows, you don't need a gun to kill folks. And Englands violent crime rate is through the roof. Guess they should have thought about taking knives, bombs, bats, hands, rocks, clubs, cars, poisons, gas, drugs, scissors, ice-picks, electricity, water, rope, double deckers busses, micro sized cars, and crumpets (all have been used to kill englishmen) away form those killers too. Same as here at home, gun violence is a small % of total violent crime, so much so that making more laws will have no impact what-so-ever. It only makes it easier for that killer to strike without fear.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

It apiers that Alex's Got Talent. But unfortunetly, he's also got a hot head. I hope I'm not the only one who seen the way Morgan skirted the violent crime rate in England. Same tactic you see here in the US. Just so everybody knows, you don't need a gun to kill folks. And Englands violent crime rate is through the roof. Guess they should have thought about taking knives, bombs, bats, hands, rocks, clubs, cars, poisons, gas, drugs, scissors, ice-picks, electricity, water, rope, double deckers busses, micro sized cars, and crumpets (all have been used to kill englishmen) away form those killers too. Same as here at home, gun violence is a small % of total violent crime, so much so that making more laws will have no impact what-so-ever. It only makes it easier for that killer to strike without fear.


+1 this, he is definitely hot headed on that subject. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Even though he lost it on the show Jones spoke exactly how many of us feel as of right now. If you can't admit that well.....


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Here's a couple more Piers Morgan gun debate videos worth watching, where Piers looks like an idiot... again. If you're on Facebook, like the group "Gun Owners". A lot of good stuff, like videos like this.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

And another one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LJdhAm_oUUs#!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I was very impressed with the way Ben Shapiro handled Morgan. Stood his ground and put it to piers


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Why is Morgan still here? Doesn't the Whitehouse understand what a petition is used for? At last count I seen over 100,000 honest Americans had asked for a deportation of this moron.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

He's still here because he is advocating for the agenda of the current administration.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Why is Morgan still here? Doesn't the Whitehouse understand what a petition is used for? At last count I seen over 100,000 honest Americans had asked for a deportation of this moron.


No, the White House doesn't understand a petition. Only the executive order!!


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

If he thinks this gun ban is so freaking great why don't he go back home where there is a gun ban. Just saying!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He tries to twist everything to sensationalize and that's all his show is about. A true douchebag and traitor in every sense of the word. Why is America even giving this piece of crap the time of day ? Besides CNN being a poster child for Obama sheep...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the head of CNN has already admitted that he backs the gun control issues

you realy think his media is going to give and unbiased view of guns on the news, i dont


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Piers reminds me of Obama. Skirts the issue and question and takes every chance he can to twist your words to something you didn't say.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Piers reminds me of Obama. Skirts the issue and question and takes every chance he can to twist your words to something you didn't say..... Skirts? Or just plain ovoid the subject all together I've seen him do that countless times. He is caniving (sp). 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Can we deport this guy already? Yet another video... this time getting owned by 2 women.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What an idiot ! Entertaining but sad that we even give him the time of day. His show I'm sure is getting ratings for his 15 minutes....


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate how he won't let anyone talk. He's ignorant and rude


----------

